# Muchisimo ruido modulo rf 433



## marc85 (Ago 12, 2009)

Hola amigos, este es mi primer post, soy algo novato en esto de la electronica y ya hace dos o tres semanas que le estoy dando vueltas al problema y no consigo nada y me he decidido a postear. Les explico: estoy intentando enviar datos desde un pic por usart mediante un modulo rf AM de 433 (http://www.aurelwireless.com/wireless/Short_Form/650200689_sf.pdf) y un receptor(http://www.aurelwireless.com/wireless/Short_Form/650200884_sf.pdf y http://www.aurelwireless.com/wireless/Notes/isolation-antennas-application-notes.pdf).  Para monitorizar la comunicacion utilizo un conversor usart a usb y desde el pc recibo los datos. En el emisor de rf, escucho la salida tx del pic y los datos los recibo perfectos en el pc. Lo malo viene cuando intento ver que recibe el receptor rf, todo ruido, del orden de 20 o 30 bytes por segundo (transmito a 600), algunos son todo unos y otros, casi todos.
Tengo el modulo montado en una placa agujereada con un condensador ceramico de 100nh (104) tocando los pins de alimentacion y una bobina como viene en las notas, de 8 vueltas y cable de 0.5mm de la antena a tierra(es muy critica la construccion?). Se alimenta de una placa entrenador, donde tambien está el conversor usb. Como antena utilizo un cable recto de 17,3 cm sodada a la patilla del modulo y esta perpendicular al modulo, ya que toda la parte inferior del mismo es un plano de tierra (he visto en la web un montaje así). 

Lamento que la primera vez que escribo sea para soltarles esta parrafada pero no se que estoy haciendo mal y agradeceria si alguien pudiese echarme una mano. Un saludo y gracias.

Notas:
-Por si fuese el conversor usb, lo he recibido por el micro y luego enviado al pc i sigue igual.
-He puesto una resistencia de 6k entre la patilla datos del modulo y el rx del pic y sigue igual.
-Todavia no he enviado nada con el emisor rf, por que no veria nada.
-Por si fuera el modulo, he puesto otro y nada.


----------



## marc85 (Ago 29, 2009)

Me respondo a mi mismo, por si a alguien le sirve algun dia. Al parecer, esos modulos necesitan un blindaje total. He hecho un gran plano debajo (en una placa de baquelita, no en una proto) de una entena elicoidal y he blindado todo el modulo con placas de pcb soldadas formando una armadura. Todavia tengo ruido, pero una cantidad aceptable.
Ahora voy a intentar la comunicacion pero en principio ya me he tropezado con un problema. Como ya os dije, para recibir los datos, los leo mediante un puerto serie virtual que utiliza un ft232rl. Este integrado provee al pc de una usart con la que puedes recibir i enviar bytes mediante el hyperterminar, por ejemplo. El problema es que cuando conecto el emisor al tx(en otra placa) el receptor se queda mudo. Si desconecto el pin tx del modulo rf, sigo recibiendo un poco de ruido (inevitable) pero al conectarlo, el receptor se para. Alguna sugerencia?
Gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 29, 2009)

Hola Marc

Por lo poco que veo en la foto del folleto (http://www.aurelwireless.com/wireles...0200689_sf.pdf), la pata 1 es tierra analógica y la 4 es tierra digital. La 13 es otra tierra, no sé de qué tipo.

Si te equivocaste en algo de eso o hiciste una solaconexión de todas las tierras, es más que normal que haga ruido.

En el segundo circuito (http://www.aurelwireless.com/wireles...0200884_sf.pdf) también tenés más de una conexión de tierra y caemos en lo analógico/digital de nuevo.

Sin saber exactamente qué hiciste, mucho más no te puedo decir, pero tengo la impresión de que tu problema viene por ese lado.

Saludos


----------



## marc85 (Ago 30, 2009)

Primero que nada, gracias Cacho por tu interés. Quizás no me he explicado con exactitud. El tema del ruido lo he dado por zanjado ya que solo recibo un byte de ruido cada uno o dos segundos y me parece que es un nivel aceptable para mi propósito. El problema es que para realizar la comunicacion (primero desde el pc) utilizo el ft232rl para así recibir lo mismo que envio (o con ruido) y asegurarme de que la comunicación se produce. Tengo los dos modulos emisor y receptor compartiendo alimentacion y masa con el ft232rl y con el rx del chip al modulo receptor viendo así en pantalla el poco ruido que me genera sin haber comenzado la transmisión. A continuacion, conecto el pin tx del chip al modulo emisor y en pantalla dejo de recibir ruido (tampoco lo que envio) como si al conectar el emisor se apagase el recepor (o el ft232).
Comprobaré todas las conexiones ya que tiene pinta de ser algo de eso.
Nuevamente gracias.

Nota: Con el tx del emisor desconectado si que consigo recibir datos desde un emisor AM comercial (Con un poco de ruido, pero me vale).


----------



## Cacho (Ago 30, 2009)

De nada Marc.
Y leyendo esto que aclarás ahora, coincido con vos en que el problema anda por las conexiones. Fijate qué encontrás.

Saludos


----------

